# Box Elder Burl knife



## Texasstate (Dec 17, 2021)

Just finished up this triple dyed box elder burl chef knife. Wish I could buff it more to make it more glossy. I don’t have a buffing wheel just using the dremel.

Any tips ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2021)

Awesome background for a stupendous knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice job looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like the painting by Van Gogh, Starry Night. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 17, 2021)

Beautiful knife all around!

Instead of using the Dremel, have you considered a buffing wheel for an electric drill? I'm wondering if the larger diameter and more surface area would help. I'm sure the experts will chime in, but it was just a thought I'd try if I had the skill to build a knife like that. Great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 17, 2021)

Good looking knife, Justin. I assume the handle is stabilized for water resistance and you aren't using any finish. I've found that some woods polish up better than others. The harder the wood, the better the shine. When I make reel seat inserts this way, I sand down to 1500 grit and then polish using two buffing wheels mounted in my lathe. I don't get much better shine than you have on your knife. Plus, once it gets used a couple times, it'll look like that even if you achieved a brilliant shine. I'd be happy with what you have if it were me.

Now a question - where did you get the blank? I got some desert iron wood I want to put on a couple chef knife handles like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 17, 2021)

This was hand sanded to 2000 grit. Then buffed with the dremel and the red buffing compound.
not sure if I can keep going to achieve a higher gloss. 

It’s a stabilized blank 

Woodcraft for the knife blank blank brand is zhen and they make good bat guana

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 17, 2021)

Texasstate said:


> This was hand sanded to 2000 grit. Then buffed with the dremel and the red buffing compound.
> not sure if I can keep going to achieve a higher gloss.
> 
> It’s a stabilized blank
> ...


I don't know if sanding farther into the 2000 grit will net you more shine or not. Curt (@Customgripper ) gets incredible shine on his pistol grips. I think he applies TruOil or something and don't know how durable that shine is under use. I use a two part buffing wheel, first with the white compound and second with the red rouge compound. I have gone back and re-sanded some inserts, going through 400 - 1500 grits, and wet sanding and that has seemed to improve the shine. But like I said, as soon as the fly rod gets used and wet, etc. the shine dulls to about what you show in your photos. So it looks good for the photos but doesn't add a lot to the end product.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Janx Spirit (Jan 24, 2022)

Beautiful results! How does one "triple dye" wood when stabilizing? Is it multiple rounds in the vacuum chamber? How do the different colors infuse different areas separately? I really like the end product - I thought the same that it looks like Starry Night.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 24, 2022)

End #1 is soaked not vacuumed then cured in oven. End #2 is soaked no vacuum then cured in oven. Block face is sanded back a little then entire piece is treated in vacuum. Finish by a 3rd oven cure. That is the nitty gritty of it. Then you do the old trial and error thing a couple times until you like your results. Things like how deep to pour each end, how long to allow it to soak, how deep to sand back before vacuum treatment. Those are all variables with which you get to play.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Janx Spirit (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow, thanks! Very helpful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 24, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Good looking knife, Justin. I assume the handle is stabilized for water resistance and you aren't using any finish. I've found that some woods polish up better than others. The harder the wood, the better the shine. When I make reel seat inserts this way, I sand down to 1500 grit and then polish using two buffing wheels mounted in my lathe. I don't get much better shine than you have on your knife. Plus, once it gets used a couple times, it'll look like that even if you achieved a brilliant shine. I'd be happy with what you have if it were me.
> 
> Now a question - where did you get the blank? I got some desert iron wood I want to put on a couple chef knife handles like that.


Woodcraft

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 24, 2022)

Texasstate said:


> Woodcraft


That is much cheaper if only wanting a blank now and again


----------

